# A 3'x3' cat cage?!



## Lanae (Dec 12, 2011)

My neighbor has his large (we are talking 11 pounds) cat in a 3'x3' cage. He lets her come in the house on most days after school. In that cage is a tiny litter pan, 2 toys the cats isn't interested in, a food and water spot and a wooden box the cat hardly fits in for a bed. Then about 1'x3' for lounging room. 
In my eyes this is cruel. What do you think? 
How can I convince them to get her a bigger cage and that it is not healthy to be in such a small space. Isn't the minimum cage size 30 square feet? Thats 5'x6'. 
What should I tell him to convince him the kitty needs a bigger cage?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cats shouldn't be caged at all. They should be allowed to freely roam the house.


----------



## JillianS (Oct 17, 2011)

My cat is 11lbs. I can't even imagine confining her to a 5x6 cage. I don't get it. Why get a cat if you just keep it in a cage? A cat is supposed to be part of your family, not an exhibit.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> cats shouldn't be caged at all. They should be allowed to freely roam the house.


this.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, if someone wants a pet who can live in a cage then they should get a hamster or a goldfish or something.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Goldfish. Definitely. They only need a very small cage.

For a very short time.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Personally, I think the only time a cat needs to be in a cage, is for medical reasons. Quarantined to not spread sickness, recovering from surgery, or something else that they need to be confined for a reason for close monitoring.

The shelter I work at has cages only in the infirmary, and we try our best not to have anybody in there more than 2 weeks at a time. The other cats are all free in large rooms with cat towers and toys and other cats. (and food and water bowls and several large litter boxes, of course)


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

caging a cat is inhumane!!! :sad:


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

That's awful! She shouldn't be caged at all.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's terrible, I have no idea why someone would do that except in medical situations.

Sometimes owners feel the need to leave cats in one or two rooms while they're out of the house, especially when they're kittens and get into all sorts of trouble, but to cage a cat all day is not right.


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

What bugs me the most, actually, is the fact that the cat is let in the house "MOST" days after school. Not all, just most! 

I'd speak with them, and see if maybe a different home is required for the cat to be more comfortable. It's possible the cat isn't allowed in the house without the neighbor being home because of parents or landlord rules. It sounds to me that the cat is outside in the cage, tho I'm not sure of course...

I'd suggest asking what you can do to help them make the cat happier and more comfortable. AKA, inside freeroaming cat in whatever way you all can work out. As there isn't a lot of information, it's hard to know what to do to fix the problem other than if there HAS to be a cage it needs to be a LOT bigger... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Cats shouldn't be caged at all. They should be allowed to freely roam the house.


Exactly.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

It's sad that some ppl keep their pets in cages, I don't think ANY animal should be caged up all day.


----------



## Lanae (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree its bad. They can't keep it in the house because they are living with their grandparents and they won't allow it. They have had the cat for 4 years. But they moved in August 2010. We live right next to a BUSY freeway so it can't roam outside. I'm going to try talking them into a bigger cage. They are moving away in late Summer 2012 and they will have a big barn where the cat gets to roam and hunt all day, but for now, it does need a bigger cage. :roll:


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, the biggest problem I was thinking is true - cat can't stay inside, and they don't want him free-roaming...

See if you/they can find a dog kennel or something that you can cover that will work. Just a thought about what might make the cat happier... Or see if there is someone to foster the cat until they move? Good luck!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If they aren't in a position to do what's best for this cat they need to rehome him to a place where he safe and comfortable.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> If they aren't in a position to do what's best for this cat they need to rehome him to a place where he safe and comfortable.


This.


----------



## Lanae (Dec 12, 2011)

trust me, they are not re-homing her. She is their daughters baby.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully when their daughter has her own babies, they'll have bigger cages for their grandkids.


----------



## JillianS (Oct 17, 2011)

can they buy/build a big cat-run for the backyard maybe? I have seen some that are like 15ft x 15ft and have an actual little cat-house (sheltered, warm, cozy) etc etc. I still don't love that, but it's better. 

Please tell me that you live in a place where it doesn't get cold in the winter?

ETA: if this were me, and I absolutely had to be in a place where I couldn't have my kiddos in a place that was good for them, I would find a great friend/family member to look after my girls (and would be buying all their food/litter/toys etc). If that wasn't an option, I'd talk to the local SPCA and see if they knew anyone wonderful who would be willing to do the same (even if I had to "pay someone" to look after them). The thought of leaving my girls outside and mostly alone for a year makes me sad.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

JillianS said:


> ETA: if this were me, and I absolutely had to be in a place where I couldn't have my kiddos in a place that was good for them, I would find a great friend/family member to look after my girls (and would be buying all their food/litter/toys etc). If that wasn't an option, I'd talk to the local SPCA and see if they knew anyone wonderful who would be willing to do the same (even if I had to "pay someone" to look after them). The thought of leaving my girls outside and mostly alone for a year makes me sad.


This. Making them live in a small cage (outside no less) because they are your "babies" is selfish.


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree - unless you are one of the worst parents out there, you don't put your kids in a tiny cage most of the time, let alone outside where they can't protect themselves... And yes, there are people who do this. Very very rare, and they deserve to be in jail for the rest of their lives at the very least. 

But these parents are teaching their daughter to take HER feelings into account (wanting to keep the cat) way way WAY before the good of her cat who depends on her (putting the cat in a tiny outside cage nearly all day every day). The grandparents are doing the same, though I do understand their perspective. They likely feel forced to take family in that can't afford to live anywhere in this economy after a likely job loss, but they can't deal with a cat who may not be trained well in how to properly behave inside... Thus they allow the cat to be inside when the granddaughter is there but no more. The parents? they feel guilty about not having a home for their daughter, and don't want to give the cat away since their daughter is already forced to live with the grandparents with no other option... And the daughter is clinging to a cat that she adores but doesn't know how to do the best thing for, and she's struggling with the changes she is forced into by her family's situation.

I know - my husband, daughter, and I had to move in with MY parents for 5 months because of his job loss and lack of work in Florida. We moved to MICHIGAN because we had no options. We had to rehome all our animals but one - my parents said they were OK with ONE animal but that was it. So sugar gliders, rabbits, rats, fish... All found new homes and my darling African Grey came with us. My parents proceeded to regret that OK, though. She was inside, but NOISY as usual.  It was hard on Becca to get rid of all our animals, but we had no choice when Tony was out of work for over a year and we were behind on everything.

So I do understand what they might be going through. But... That doesn't make what they are doing with the cat OK. I still think they should find a place to foster the cat until they can have a permanent place for it. :/


----------



## Lanae (Dec 12, 2011)

We live in a desert. Its freaking hot in the summer and freaking cold in the winter. You have to realize not everyone is strong enough to get rid of their pets. They already had to sell their farm and most of the animals that lived on it, including their daughters horse who she would rather have than her human best friend. They also lost their daughters other cat to old age back in February. There is NO WAY they will get rid of the cat. They might build a bigger cage for the remainder of the time they are stuck here. Since its cold, they could run a heat lamp inside a cozy bed to keep the cat warm. They do let her out for a little excersize while they feed other animals. But always under supervision because of the highway right next to the property.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It doesn’t sound like they understand cats at all or they wouldn’t be treating a beloved companion animal like that. Its unfortunate they had to sell their farm and animals. Lots of people are going thru that in this economy. This sounds like an opportunity for you to educate them about cats. Start a dialogue with them, to educate them.


----------

